# tensión nominal



## Minga

la frase dice 

3.6.	High tension: aquella cuya tensión nominal supera los 5.000 Voltios

nominal tension no es muy literal???

GRACIAS


----------



## jsvillar

Rated Voltage?


----------



## Minga

me preguntás a mi????  es rated voltage o no???


----------



## Sr Salchicha

creo que es "nominal voltage"


----------



## Minga

necesito a alguien que no me pregunte o me diga CREO...  
me parece a mi que está en el medio, que es RATE voltage, 
alguien que me confirme 
GRACIAS IGUAL


----------



## Sr Salchicha

Sorry. Nominal Voltage!


----------



## vicdark

¿Te sirve esto?

*Rated* speed, velocidad de régimen o nominal. *Rated voltage*, tensión nominal. *Rated* wind speed, velocidad nominal del viento. *Rated*, capacidad nominal *...*
www.sapiensman.com/ESDictionary/R/Technical_vocabulary_Spanish(R3).htm


----------



## Sr Salchicha

I think you'll find that one set of terms is in AE and the other in BE.


----------



## Minga

yo usaría es Nominal Tension. Lo que pasa es que la palabra Rate es medio ambigua, significa ya sea "Ratio/tasa/caudal" por un lado, y "valor prefijado" por el otro. Es ambigua. Nominal es una tradución tal vez un poco literal, pero dado que existe y la utilizan creo que es la mejor... qué opinan?


----------



## RIU

Hola Minguilla, 

Mal que te pese , _nominal voltage (o tensión nominal)_ es la tensión en bornes de un acumulador a plena carga mientras suministra la corriente a régimen nominal. _Rated voltage_ es la tensión de diseño de cualquier elemento eléctrico. Como supongo que hablas de transporte de energia, me inclino por rated voltage.

Abrazote!

RIU


----------



## Minga

hmmmm dios mio qué dificil ....
me parece coherente... 
Gracias RIU amigo 
sigamos pensando
Abrazo
Minga


----------

